# [German NR] Simon Stannek - 7x7 Official Single 2:53.81



## SimonSpeedcuber (Dec 2, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;ggifZbM7aRI]http://youtu.be/ggifZbM7aRI[/video]


----------



## EMI (Dec 2, 2014)

Awesome stuff. Too bad about that last pair fail and bad LL cases.
btw don't let Lucas take this back


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Dec 2, 2014)

GJ you deserve this (well not the +2)



EMI said:


> Awesome stuff. Too bad about that last pair fail and bad LL cases.
> btw don't let Lucas take this back



lol I never had the single NR


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice!


EMI said:


> Awesome stuff. Too bad about that last pair fail and bad LL cases.
> btw don't let Lucas take this back



Lucas never owned that one


----------



## Username (Dec 2, 2014)

notbad, your aofu looks pretty good!


----------



## EMI (Dec 2, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> lol I never had the single NR



Oh funny, well it's your fault if you're too consistent


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice, you just about beat me!


----------



## SimonSpeedcuber (Dec 3, 2014)

Username said:


> notbad, your aofu looks pretty good!


It's way better than my Mini Shengshou


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## SimonSpeedcuber (Dec 4, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice!!


Thanks!


----------

